
Data Visualizations of Hacker News Salary Data - talloaktrees
https://medium.com/@rennerjc/data-visualization-of-hacker-news-salary-spreadsheet-cc6b80546033#.m27utsite
======
stared
Log-log plots would really help. With the current point densities so high it
may be hard to actually see what is the pattern.

